# Eyesight test (a bit of a rant)



## derael (8 Apr 2006)

I went for my medical the other day and during the eyesight exam I find out that I apparently have less than 20/20 vision. I still fell within the allowable values for infantry but I still needed to get an eye exam done at a professional's office to confirm it. So, no problem, rules are rules. I go to the eye doctor, pay $60 for the exam and another $25 for her to fill out the sheet the CF gave me... and for her to tell me I have *better* than 20/20 vision...in fact that I have 20/15 vision. 

For those who don't know how the rating works, that means that for someone to see what I can see at 20 feet they would need to be at 15 feet.

I'm not really mad about this. I'm just rather annoyed. There’s no way I should have failed the first eye test. The eye doctor did tell me though that based on the lighting in the room some people may get wrong results. Come to think of it...at the eye doctor the lights where off when the test was done and at the CFRC the lights were on...I think this could have been the difference.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2006)

and your point is........what ?


----------



## derael (8 Apr 2006)

Point being that the way the eye test done should be done to similar standards that it is done in at a professional eye doctor's office. This would not only benefit the recruit, but processing times as well. Sorry that I forgot to point that out.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2006)

derael said:
			
		

> Point being that the way the eye test done should be done to similar standards that it is done in at a professional eye doctor's office. This would not only benefit the recruit, but processing times as well. Sorry that I forgot to point that out.



You go from one eye doctor to another and its never the same conditions.........Once you are in the military, you go from one base hospital to the next its never the same.  You will never be able to replicate exact conditions from one location to another.  Your doc said you were good so dont sweat it and move along.


----------



## old medic (8 Apr 2006)

There is a standard. Here is the actual instruction to the medics regarding the chart:



> The illumination on the Snellen Chart must be of proper intensity, even, diffuse, and without highlights. The correct
> intensity of illumination is about *10 foot candles, as measured by a photographic light meter*. This is
> equivalent to the effect of a frosted 150 watt light bulb at a distance of three feet. An accurate assessment
> cannot be made using a soiled chart or decreased illumination.



Now, was it followed?  I can't say.


----------



## derael (8 Apr 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> You go from one eye doctor to another and its never the same conditions.........Once you are in the military, you go from one base hospital to the next its never the same.  You will never be able to replicate exact conditions from one location to another.  Your doc said you were good so dont sweat it and move along.



Duly noted. However from the lights being off in the room in the one test (except for the light on the wall where the letters to read are being shined) to having them completely on, seems to be a rather large discrepancy. Maybe its not, I'm not an eye doctor, but you would think that it would make some type of difference as to being able to see the contrast of the letters against the wall or something of that nature.

I'm not sweating anything, just having a discussion.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2006)

derael said:
			
		

> Duly noted. However from the lights being off in the room in the one test (except for the light on the wall where the letters to read are being shined) to having them completely on, seems to be a rather large discrepancy. Maybe its not, I'm not an eye doctor, but you would think that it would make some type of difference as to being able to see the contrast of the letters against the wall or something of that nature.
> 
> I'm not sweating anything, just having a discussion.



Listen..i do an eye test every year...last year the room was dark..this year the lights were on but a bulb was burnt out........see what i'm getting at


*_Milnet.ca staff edit for site policy_*


----------



## derael (8 Apr 2006)

Sure do. "Don't expect anyone to follow any type of general guidelines."


----------

